# Fox pro wildfire 2 recommended downloads



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Have a foxpro coming in the maIl. Any recommendation for downloadable calls that would work for all predators and also crows?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

You will have some on the call, I'll bet. Try them first. Later get some coyote sounds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It will come with sounds


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya it comes with 40-50. Do bird calls like wacky woodpecker n stuff work for yotes?


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't had any luck with woodpecker sounds but my buddy loves woodpecker distress. My alpha dogg come witg crow sounds on it and it works great. If you don't have any luck with the dogs its easy to call some crows in and have some live target practice!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

i don't have wacky woodpecker but ranting Redbird works well for me


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i have called in hundreds of wood peckers with the wood pecker calls

i like lucky bird,called in many differant raptors with it,my son said he seen a yote once when we were out

but i couldnt see it in the brush,but there were fresh tracks in the snow where he said he had seen it


----------



## Mr.Kahler (Jul 15, 2013)

Hmm. It might be called something else wacky was the first adjective I could find tht fit haha. Thanks for the comments. There always helpful. Any others you would recommend to brin yotes in with?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like snoshoe II and lightnin' Jack.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I like snoshoe II and lightnin' Jack.


+1

also like the rat squeel type noises


----------

